# Bacon Bacon Bacon



## smokingscooby (Apr 24, 2009)

For those of us that love bacon!! 
http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/squeez-bacon.html

Try to add one to your cart


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooo! Not squeeze bacon! Tell me it isn't so!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









I just can't wrap my little mind around that one. lol

Thanks for the link OTT!


----------



## smokestars (Apr 24, 2009)

Gooollly what will them geeks think of next, bet the squeeze bacon would sell better on "The Onion"...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don


----------



## linescum (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like something fished out of the toilet


----------



## baldeagle7007 (Apr 25, 2009)

"soylent Green"  ????????


----------



## Dutch (Apr 27, 2009)

That is so wrong. . .on so many levels!!


----------



## afreetrapper (Apr 27, 2009)

Kinda sorry I clicked that link almost makes me ashamed to admit i'm a Swede.


----------



## creative rock (Apr 27, 2009)

I could have gone a lifetime without knowing about that. just WRONG!!!

Next we will hear it is smoked while in the bottle.


----------



## cruizer (Apr 27, 2009)

OMGOD!


----------



## pignit (Apr 28, 2009)

That's funny..... that's what that is!


----------



## harrylips (Apr 28, 2009)

That was an April Fools Joke.  Just click on the "Buy Now" button....


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok... I went back and added it to my cart OTT.. lol  Very funny!


----------

